# Enlarged Testicle on Senior Rabbit



## CloverRabbits (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello! 

I haven't been on here in forever. I have an old 8 year old buck who has seemed to slow down a bit. He normally lives outside in a large hutch with lots of out of hutch time, but he started really struggling in the heat this summer, so he's been living in the barn (with outside time in nice weather) for the last few months now. He is in a large x-pen. He is always in a clean environment and has fresh hay, pellets, and water at all times. 

I noticed a few days ago, probably closer to a week ago, that he was drinking more than normal - I'd say a cup a day of water vs 1/2 cup or less that he normally will drink. I was honestly very busy with family things the last week, so he didn't get out of his pen, and I didn't check him over  

I picked him up to let him out on grass this morning, and noticed his one testicle was quite enlarged, and painful to the touch. It is smooth, not lumpy, and about 2-2.5 times the size of his other one. He is otherwise acting happy, eating, running around, etc. 

I had some powdered Baytril, but I actually had it from my horse, so 1 tsp=2 grams. I calculated he'd need about 12 mg, so I put just less than a pinch in his water (which I checked to make sure he was drinking ok, and he was). That pinch should last him 2 days. I am thinking that he either has an infection of some sort, or cancer. At this point, I really cannot afford to bring him in to get examined by a vet, and if it is cancer, I just want him comfortable. I am going to call a couple of vets tomorrow and see if I can get proper antibiotics and maybe metacam for him without actually bringing him in, though I kind of doubt anyone will do that.

So I guess I was just wondering if anyone has experience with this? If it is an infection, what antibiotic would be an option to use? What is the metacam dose (he's 5 lbs) just in case I do get someone to prescribe it (so I can double check that it is a safe dose for pain maintenance)? He is an old man, and while I do not want him to suffer, I cannot justify spending hundreds of dollars on him, and I will not treat him for cancer or get him neutered at this stage in his life. Is metacam good for long term pain maintenance in rabbits with cancer? I can take a picture and post it tonight if it will help. 

Thanks all  I feel so bad for him, but I know that he's nearing his time, and I just want to make him as comfortable as possible (or try to treat an infection if that's what it looks/sounds like!).


----------



## CloverRabbits (Aug 20, 2014)

Here was the poor boy tonight. He still seems very happy, was happy to be pet, and tender but not extremely painful to let me examine him there. It does feel warmer than normal, so I'm honestly thinking infection. It seems strange that a tumor would be so acute and so uniform, not lumpy, hard, etc. 

Any thoughts are appreciated!!


----------



## majorv (Aug 22, 2014)

Wish I could help you, but we haven't had this problem in our rabbits. We did have this in an older dog we had and it was cancer


----------



## CloverRabbits (Aug 22, 2014)

I mean, he is 8.5 years old, and I know cancer of their repro organs is not uncommon at all. It would not shock me if it was cancer. I was also reading about hernias, and some other condition where fluid fills the scrotum but is completely benign. 

I know they hide pain well, but he seems to be perfectly comfortable and happy, running, binky-ing, and eating and drinking. If he gets worse, I've decided to bring him in to the vet to see what they think and to get pain management meds at the minimum. I'm not sold that it's an infection, since it doesn't seem hot and angry, but at the same time I would think a tiny infection would cause quite a bit of swelling in that area since it's so sensitive. 

So, for now he is happy and I'll just see how it goes, but if he gets worse in the slightest, I've decided that he deserves a vet visit.

Oh! And I made him a veggie moosh that I'm letting a small handful of pellets soften in. Then I feed him the whole mixture. The moosh has parsley, romaine, a little basil, watermelon rine, and turmeric, which is supposedly really good for inflammation and consequently pain management due to inflammation (and I read rabbit safe). He absolutely loves the mixture! He is eating that before he eats his pellets. I've also taken the Baytril out of his water and am stringing it, because I was afraid he may not like the taste of the water. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Mak12952 (May 23, 2018)

I'd like to know what it ended up being if you ever found out or how much longer your rabbit lived? My bunny has a really enlarged testicle and has for about a year but it's gotten worse. He HATES being picked up, I'm not sure if it's because it hurts him. He keeps stretching in really weird ways and his ears have been back more often. His scrotum does have some white splotches but doesn't seem enflamed or infected at all, it looks quite similar to your rabbits. I'd really like to know how you made out! Thanks


----------



## Popsicles (May 23, 2018)

Hi mak12952, it sounds like your bunny is in some pain if he is holding his ears back a lot and holding himself weirdly  I think you should take him to a vet to be examined and at least get some pain relief, if it’s been there a year it really does suggest neoplasia.


----------



## JBun (May 23, 2018)

I agree, it's important to get your bun seen by a rabbit savvy vet asap. An enlarged testicle for whatever reason, needs to be checked out.
https://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------



## Mak12952 (May 23, 2018)

Thank you for your suggestions. I did take him to the vet but they didn't exactly know what to do. They said quality of life is what matters most. He's 6 so I'm not expecting him to live too much longer I just wanted a guesstimate. His ears are all perky again. I tried picking him up earlier and that's when it seems he was in pain.


----------



## Popsicles (May 23, 2018)

6 is not old for a bunny! They commonly live up to 12-13 years! He needs pain relief if he is in pain when you touch him. And the Vets can castrate him. See a rabbit savvy vet, they will be more trustworthy, because many normal vets don’t realise how long a rabbit can live or know how to treat them. Either way, you can’t leave him suffering, that’s no life.


----------

